# Hannah Knipsel / Hannah Hartmann / Jonathan Adrian Wolf / "Johanna Adrianna" Wolf / Johanna Von Luck



## RecklessCyandye (May 3, 2016)

I've had some run-ins with Jonathan, and a little personal experience/contact on Facebook before he was revealed to be someone who raped a deaf woman in Nebraska, and has imbedded himself in the tranny community as a way to escape his conviction.

As this is my first thread I'm probably going to fuck something up here, so bear with me lol (using lolcow prefix as this fucker is actually pretty difficult to locate, at least in using simple Google searches and his numerous identities).

I wish I could find his Twitter and Facebook page but it would seem that he only crops up in comment sections as evidenced by a few Google searches and has landed upon the radar of many, I think, rightfully concerned and worried women.

Here's more proof:

The legal document detailing his name change
PDF of the original conviction
A wonderful blog post detailing how Jonathan feels as though he was the one raped, totally not the deaf 20 year old woman.

















Here's a whole page on FPIW.org detailing a lot more information.

Jonathan is, as of the last time I saw him, someone who thinks of himself as an online tranny activist and would constantly challenge anyone he deemed a bigot, or a predator. Obvious irony aside, he wasn't even really trying to hide all of this, or the fact that his new chosen name is of direct admiration to Johanna Wolf.

In the time that I knew him he was sort of alright at blending in with the SJW crowd and iirc that lasted for about a year or so before he went into full lockdown status. I'm sure there are plenty here who can find this, in my opinion, perfect lolcow (or even more information I might have missed).


----------



## AnOminous (May 3, 2016)

RecklessCyandye said:


> In the time that I knew him he was sort of alright at blending in with the SJW crowd and iirc that lasted for about a year or so before he went into full lockdown status. I'm sure there are plenty here who can find this, in my opinion, perfect lolcow (or even more information I might have missed).



Failure to register as a sex offender when required is one of those things that is clear-cut and just gets you locked up.  I'd anticipate this cow's saga being short and sweet with a happy ending (for everyone but the cow).

ETA:  I'm no longer of the belief this sex offender is actually under any legal obligation to register and is probably not committing a crime by failing to do so.

He's still a piece of shit, of course.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 3, 2016)

RecklessCyandye said:


> (using lolcow prefix as this fucker is actually pretty difficult to locate, at least in using simple Google searches and his numerous identities).


I think he should be a horrorcow instead of a lolcow.


RecklessCyandye said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FFhUPu1V.jpg&hash=56d61239eacc15472ca5300f58721b6c


Is the woman on the right him in drag or the woman he raped?


----------



## RecklessCyandye (May 3, 2016)

Every single photo is of him, it's just a progression through the transition as he slowly began to socially shed himself of the conviction up to the point where I believe he now fails to report on it. Nevertheless, as @AnOminous said, this'll likely be a short-lived lolcow ;p


----------



## Erubetie (Dec 24, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jonathan-johanna-adrian-wolf.20312/
He has a Google+ page

Edit: I'd recommend moving this to the "Rat Kings" forum


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 23, 2017)

Posted by @CatParty in Richard Jones thread. Info provided by the king of dox, @zedkissed60.

The new identity of our deaf girl rapist.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011396362067

Hannah Knipsel, the troon who threw @Buffalo Bill out of "Trans Dykes United".


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 23, 2017)

Isn't failing to register as a sex offender a crime itself?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 23, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> Isn't failing to register as a sex offender a crime itself?



According to US Laws in most states, yes. @AnOminous could have a better idea about it, though.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> According to US Laws in most states, yes. @AnOminous could have a better idea about it, though.



I commented a couple months ago that it is.  Sometimes it's even a felony.  

I know we don't pozload my neghole poo here but this one really should be reported.  He sounds really likely to be a recidivist.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 23, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I commented a couple months ago that it is.  Sometimes it's even a felony.
> 
> I know we don't pozload my neghole poo here but this one really should be reported.  He sounds really likely to be a recidivist.



And it's another child diddler or groomer that we can thank @Buffalo Bill for finding.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 23, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I commented a couple months ago that it is.  Sometimes it's even a felony.
> 
> I know we don't pozload my neghole poo here but this one really should be reported.  He sounds really likely to be a recidivist.




Does anyone have his info?
I don't have FB so I can't see any potential information that might be on it.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> Does anyone have his info?
> I don't have FB so I can't see any potential information that might be on it.



It's in the OP.

http://www.fpiw.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/NameChangeOrder.pdf

That's a name change order in the OP as of 2013, but there is nobody of either name in the Washington sex offender registry, so if he's still living in Washington State, he's guilty.


----------



## Ryker (Aug 23, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> The new identity of our deaf girl rapist.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011396362067
> 
> Hannah Knipsel, the troon who threw @Buffalo Bill out of "Trans Dykes United".



Page down. Already moving on?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 23, 2017)

Ryker said:


> Page down. Already moving on?



He may be. He is on the run.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 23, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It's in the OP.
> 
> http://www.fpiw.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/NameChangeOrder.pdf
> 
> That's a name change order in the OP as of 2013, but there is nobody of either name in the Washington sex offender registry, so if he's still living in Washington State, he's guilty.



Thanks, I saw that.
 I was just thinking the FB might have more info as to his whereabouts. 
  Seems like he is still in the Seattle area.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Aug 23, 2017)

Ryker said:


> Page down. Already moving on?


Still shows for me but I think most of his posts are Friends Only now.  Looks like the freak show is aware that he's breaking the law and trying to lay low in his new troon guise.


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 23, 2017)

Spoiler: Don't ask me how I got this



https://plus.google.com/+johannawolf
Last known address
812 5th Ave. North #204
Seattle, WA 98109


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> Spoiler: Don't ask me how I got this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's in the OP too.  Just in a PDF.  That's the address from his name change.


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah, so it is. My bad :late:


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 23, 2017)

Is anyone a member of TDU? I imagine there's gonna be salt coming out of there regarding the reveal that one of their admins is a rapist.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 23, 2017)

I think our slime queen, @Erubetie, was correct last December. This rapist is a Rat King candidate. And should be dissected by expert Rat researchers.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 23, 2017)

Depending on the class of felony he committed, he may not have been compelled to register in Washington past late 2016 (there's a 10-year limit for low-grade felonies.  Can anyone find out the specific statute he was charged under?).


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 23, 2017)

I hope rape is one of those things that puts you on there for life, as the chance of a repeat offense is high.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 23, 2017)

DrJonesHat said:


> I hope rape is one of those things that puts you on there for life, as the chance of a repeat offense is high.



Even more horrific is the person he raped was deaf, depending on how they were raised, there is a chance they might not have even been able to call out for help.
Or depending where the rape happened, they might not have an accessible phone to call for help.


Yeah, this fucker needs to be reported because he is brazenly unrepentant. 
And the T community will never get anywhere unless they themselves purge people like this.


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 23, 2017)

I heard a rumor that he used to work for these guys back in 2013
http://www.gamehouse.com

Edit: Source: http://notcisjustwoman.tumblr.com/post/97514127434/jonathan-adrian-wolf-rapes-deaf-woman-changes


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 23, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> Even more horrific is the person he raped was deaf, depending on how they were raised, there is a chance they might not have even been able to call out for help.
> Or depending where the rape happened, they might not have an accessible phone to call for help.
> 
> 
> ...


He probably targeted her because he thought she was helpless, or at least an easier target. I would lay serious money on the possibility he'd done it before her, just got caught that time.


----------



## ChineseDentist (Aug 23, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Depending on the class of felony he committed, he may not have been compelled to register in Washington past late 2016 (there's a 10-year limit for low-grade felonies. Can anyone find out the specific statute he was charged under?).



He was convicted under Nebraska  28-320 (1)(a)- sexual assault 3rd/without consent.

http://archive.md/QhI2r

Here's the statute:

http://nebraskalegislature.gov/laws/statutes.php?statute=28-320

If he was convicted under 3rd degree as indicated, it looks like a Class I misdemeanor.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 23, 2017)

That may mean he doesn't have to register.  He may have specifically moved to Washington to avoid sex offender registries, as several of the states he lived in before require lifetime registration.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> That may mean he doesn't have to register.  He may have specifically moved to Washington to avoid sex offender registries, as several of the states he lived in before require lifetime registration.



This appears to be the statute.

http://app.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=9a.44.130

And the definitions section.
http://app.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=9A.44.128

Seems pretty broad, but there might be other regulations associated with it.

A Class I misdemeanor is just under a felony.

Here's another note:

http://app.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=9.94A.030

Purpose—1995 c 268: "In order to eliminate a potential ambiguity over the scope of the term "sex offense," this act clarifies that for general purposes the definition of "sex offense" does not include any misdemeanors or gross misdemeanors. For purposes of the registration of sex offenders pursuant to RCW 9A.44.130, however, the definition of "sex offense" is expanded to include those gross misdemeanors that constitute attempts, conspiracies, and solicitations to commit class C felonies." [ 1995 c 268 § 1.]


----------



## CatParty (Aug 24, 2017)

he's trying to hide by changing names
https://archive.fo/https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011396362067


----------



## Erubetie (Aug 24, 2017)

Word in the street is she is/was in an on-again-off-again relationship with some other tranny named "Evelyn/Evie".


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 24, 2017)

Another name change. 
The more I see, the more I feel @DrJonesHat is right on the money... 



DrJonesHat said:


> He probably targeted her because he thought she was helpless, or at least an easier target. I would lay serious money on the possibility he'd done it before her, just got caught that time.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Aug 24, 2017)

Wow.  Even if he is not required to register as a sex offender, pretending it wasn't you and changing your name to get away from an offense is a pretty big no no.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Wow.  Even if he is not required to register as a sex offender, pretending it wasn't you and changing your name to get away from an offense is a pretty big no no.



From the fact that he's not in the Nebraska database, either, which he would have been put in automatically, I guess he probably isn't.  Maybe Washington borrows the required registration period from the state the conviction was in. 

I guess I'd drop this unless something else comes up.  I mean in terms of reporting him directly to the authorities.

He should still never live down that he is a disgusting sex predator who got a cushy deal when he should be locked up forever.

What a piece of shit.

What a joy the Rat King is.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 2, 2017)

Terra says she doesn't have the temperament to run a support group.
Terra is probably right this time.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 2, 2017)

Ooh, Leighanna's there too! And it seems like she was never a member of the group.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Depending on the class of felony he committed, he may not have been compelled to register in Washington past late 2016 (there's a 10-year limit for low-grade felonies.  Can anyone find out the specific statute he was charged under?).



I originally started lurking here to doxx a troon who was doing the same "hide the identity and fail to register" thing in Seattle. Instead of posting I touched the shit and reported them to law enforcement. They were very interested, willing to help, and took it seriously. Same police department. I wouldn't hesitate to contact federal authorities either, since he crossed state lines to commit this crime; they were very helpful to me. Fuck any policy this site has, pozload my neghole, this guy is putting others at direct risk, ban me for saying that if you want.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

Contacted Washington DOC, they could not find any record of the conviction, nor the name change. How well verified is this information? If anyone has a case number for the original conviction please contact washington DOC, send a PM if you need the number.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 3, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> nor the name change



They're just changing facebook names to avoid people on the internet piecing t together I doubt they've legally changed names again and they actually did so possibly didn't do it in Washington.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> Contacted Washington DOC, they could not find any record of the conviction, nor the name change. How well verified is this information? If anyone has a case number for the original conviction please contact washington DOC, send a PM if you need the number.



As much as I like this general policy, the fact that even the Nebraska authorities no longer have this registration seems to indicate it's no longer required, and quite possibly, Washington simply borrows the requirements of the state where the crime was committed.

So while you're under no obligation to let this fucking creepy rapist ever forget his crimes, I now think it is entirely possible he isn't required to continue to register.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

Feline, there's a scan of a legal name change form in OP issued in Seattle

That's what I've gathered from this Ominous, although I haven't contacted Nebraska or the feds yet which was recommended by WA DOC. However I think its safe to assume they aren't required to register unless more info arises. The thing is I'm not entirely sure, since Wash couldn't pull his original conviction in Nebraska either -- I doubt a case like that would ever qualify for full expungement. Nor could WA DOC pull record of the name change. I was informed that there are a lot of legal hoops to jump through to do anything about this either way, because some information I tried providing they were unable to accept. Poor DOC lady even went on a rant about how name changes are so abuseable by sex offenders and how the system's broken and there's really nothing in place to deal with these people. You have all been given praise for making this information public. 

It's still very up in the air whether he's required to report or not, although I'm leaning towards "not" right now. I will do no further shit touching beyond figuring out of this is the case or not.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 3, 2017)

@lil thotty, be careful in playing in the shit. But you did a good.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

if getting an internet forum persona banned is what it takes to protect innocent people and inform the public of what they may under law be obligated to report to the public, so be it.

either way i'll make sure word of their presence gets around in the northwest by linking this thread to lots and lots of people


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 3, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> Feline, there's a scan of a legal name change form in OP issued in Seattle



Yeah I know of the name change to Johanna Wolf but it wasn't clear to me if you were looking for that name or one of the Hannah ones currently being used on the internet in the "Trans Dyke United" circles.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Yeah I know of the name change to Johanna Wolf but it wasn't clear to me if you were looking for that name or one of the Hannah ones currently being used on the internet in the "Trans Dyke United" circles.



I reported all aliases and the legal name change, they were unable to find record however they've flagged him in case any of those names ever come through the DOC system. They more or less said their hands are tied but they can throw the hammer at him if he offends again here.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> It's still very up in the air whether he's required to report or not, although I'm leaning towards "not" right now. I will do no further shit touching beyond figuring out of this is the case or not.



Regardless of whether he's a sex offender legally required to register on penalty (I think that sadly he is not), he is still a convicted sex offender who raped a disabled woman.  That is simply a fact.


----------



## Cripple (Sep 3, 2017)

Who is he talking about? The deaf woman or Terra? Is he trying to deflect attention away from the rape conviction?

Also like all of the Rat King he has quite the victim complex:



 



 

This so reminds me of Lois on Family Guy just saying "9/11" over and over again to get elected.

"Transmisogyny! TRANSMISOGYNY!"


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 3, 2017)

Cripple said:


> The deaf woman or Terra?



It's either a woman or an FtM Trans man, as either of those could be described as "AFAB". It's definitely not Terra though. Terra is "AMAB".


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

Have confirmed the Seattle address through mutual friends, remind me why the fuck I have mutual friends with a rapist


----------



## Cripple (Sep 3, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> It's either a woman or an FtM Trans man, as either of those could be described as "AFAB". It's definitely not Terra though. Terra is "AMAB".



And it just be especially disgusting if he's trying to blame the victim FOR HER OWN RAPE, even more so as we know she was a vulnerable person. But so goes the Rat King.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey look he made a post about me after raising a little local awareness within the trans community. Can't play that evil AFAB card when the people making fun of you are actual trans people and you're a man who changed your identity to hide your rape conviction!

edit to avoid double post:
He appears to have a lot of connections and ties to Portland, Oregon as well; something worth looking into. Although I have confirmed they have lived in Seattle at some point recently, its common for trans people in Oregon claim residency in Washington to get on apple care since those plans are preferred over Oregon's obamacare. It could be that, or he could just travel south a lot.

He's soon going to see what it looks like when trans women stand up for themselves against vicious rapists because I know everyone and I'm making sure they all hear about his past as Jonothan  Good luck in your next city Jonothan, you are not welcome in the PNW.






oh no i've been doxxed by a literal rapist what ever will i do? 

wait, that doesn't work on people who aren't living jokes


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> oh no i've been doxxed by a literal rapist what ever will i do?
> 
> wait, that doesn't work on people who aren't living jokes



He sounds pretty mad that people know he's a convicted rapist who raped a disabled woman.

Note how many of these fucking troons are completely okay with having a convicted rapist among their midst.


----------



## kirakira (Sep 3, 2017)

when "REEEE KIWIFARMS" is more important than policing convicted unrepentant rapists out of the community you know a community is well beyond repair

I mean I already knew the trans community was like this but seeing it demonstrated again and again and again is quite something.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He sounds pretty mad that people know he's a convicted rapist who raped a disabled woman.



i sure feel bad for him i would hate to see the fact that he is a convicted rapist who raped a blind and disabled woman show up as the top google search result for hannah knipsel convicted rapist seattle washington club mercury machinewerks aka hannah hartman rapist seattle aka jonathan adrian wolf convicted rapist portland oregon aka johanna adrianna wolf rapist portland, or aka johanna von luck convicted rapist seattle washington machinewerks club mercury goth i would sure hate for their future employers and other trans people local to their area to know that hannah knipsel convicted goth rapist who frequents club mercury in seattle washington aka hannah hartman rapist machinewerks seattle, wa aka jonathan adrian wolf convicted rapist seattle aka johanna adrianna wolf rapist in seattle aka johanna von luck convicted rapist living in seattle, washington is a convicted sexual predator who used name changes and aliases to conceal his past!


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2017)

kirakira said:


> when "REEEE KIWIFARMS" is more important than policing convicted unrepentant rapists out of the community you know a community is well beyond repair



When you're openly okay with people who rape disabled women, Kiwi Farms is the least of your problems.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

we doxxin everyone! and by doxxing i mean doxxing his own browser that shows you he's on linkedin and all the dating websites he has accounts on. and he's also doxxing himself with the "johanna a" gmail tab open, proving that his story about an evil kiwi farms user pretending he's this johanna person he's never heard of is fake (we all knew)










Self doxxing a goth club named mercury or mercuryatmachinewerks he frequents and confirming he is living in Seattle, Washington. 

http://mercuryatmachinewerks.com/






If things get confusing in their posts, it's because the victim of their rape is a FtM who was female when he raped her, and is now identifying as male.

anyone good at that stuff want to do some detective work? @yawning sneasel ? @Hellfire


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 3, 2017)

A trans woman ranting about how all trans men suck is usually a red flag that the trans woman is actually a cis dude.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> A trans woman ranting about how all trans men suck is usually a red flag that the trans woman is actually a cis dude.



"Trans woman" is not the primary characteristic of this vermin.  "Rapist of disabled women" is.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll spare spamming the page with more screenshots, but one of my friends tried to join Trans Dykes United and hannah PM'd them asking if they were a kiwifarms nazi and said that she has to send him sexually explicit pictures to prove she isn't if she wants to stay in the group. Later on in the conversation, *after* soliciting my friend for home made porn he asked if she was old enough to be in the group ( 18 ) Seems like the behavior of a sexual predator, huh? If spironolactone killed his sex drive so they're totally reformed and could never rape someone with his non existent sex drive why do they have bookmarks for OKcupid and "meet up"

I've never been in TDU, but these facebook trans lewd groups like clockwork always harbor pedophiles and Hannah is the admin, apparently soliciting porn from users before asking their age. Recently I drew attention to this in facebook's largest trap group, which then imploded upon itself about a month ago and I see a lot of the same pedos on TDU's userlist. food for thought.

did more research and i don't think he needs to register but i'm going to 100% confirm this before moving on.

it's friends with laurelai and other members of the rat king too, not sure if anyone pointed that out yet.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 4, 2017)

Rapists flocking together? Nah... can't be.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> it's friends with laurelai and other members of the rat king too, not sure if anyone pointed that out yet.



What a shocker, considering Laurelai is itself one of the most notorious rapists in the troon community.


----------



## panko (Sep 4, 2017)

Just some things I noticed:

At the time of this record (which has been archived), his last known address was in South Dakota. This was originally blocked out on the OP.

As we know, the original crime happened in Nebraska and the conviction date was 2006. (This is important to establish that it was the same crime / that this person isn't being *inappropriately* confused with Jonathan Wolf.)

As of this record, Jonathan was still compliant with all reporting and whatnot. After that point it's up in the air. But based on 2006, it's probably not required of him anymore since the charges came to be Misdemeanor I.

Red Willow County, NB would be an interesting state & county to look into more information, especially DOC. Or to contact DOC in South Dakota. Washington will have less information as they have obviously been left out of the loop.


----------



## Erubetie (Sep 4, 2017)

He lived in Seattle at the 812 address and is probably still there. At the least he still goes to the Mercury and has a membership there.
Jonathan, if you're reading this, pet Lulu for me.


----------



## panko (Sep 4, 2017)

All things considered, raping a goddamn deaf woman shouldn't be something that is erased and archived in the eyes of the law. People with much less severe crimes are left to exist with their sex offender status always available and public. I want a goddamn sign on his lawn saying what he did.

This troon is paving the way for other troons to get the same damn idea, because it works.

Let this serve as a case study of how you can go from NB > SD > CA >WA and change your name a buttload to obfuscate your identity.

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Out of all of this, this is the worst part I read. Absolutely no understanding or respect for victims of rape. And hey, they're even a bit sexy!


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2017)

panko said:


> All things considered, raping a goddamn deaf woman shouldn't be something that is erased and archived in the eyes of the law. People with much less severe crimes are left to exist with their sex offender status always available and public. I want a goddamn sign on his lawn saying what he did.
> 
> This troon is paving the way for other troons to get the same damn idea, because it works.
> 
> Let this serve as a case study of how you can go from NB > SD > CA >WA and change your name a buttload to obfuscate your identity.



The troon defense of just changing your name needs to be done away with.  "Deadname" seems to be just a synonym for criminals who see it as an easy way of erasing their past crimes.


----------



## panko (Sep 4, 2017)

I suppose it wouldn't hurt if Mercury @ Machinewerks knew about the wonderful people who frequent. I'm sure a little infographic wouldn't be out of place there.

https://www.facebook.com/mercuryatmachinewerks/ - Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/groups/mercuryatmachinewerks/ - Facebook group
https://twitter.com/the_mercury?lang=en - Twitter
http://mercuryatmachinewerks.com/ - Home Page w/ links to other social media (like Google reviews and whatnot)


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 4, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Rapists flocking together? Nah... can't be.



do you have some kind of troon clown idiot premonition superpower or was that a lucky guess?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 4, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> do you have some kind of troon clown idiot premonition superpower or was that a lucky guess? that's exactly how i found the connection!



Column A and Column B. I also have tracked Wesley for a while.


----------



## panko (Sep 4, 2017)

https://www.linkedin.com/in/hjohanna/

Hmm, what's this?

Hannah is a wonderful employee of such companies as:
Nordstrom (Seattle, WA)
Cheezburger, Inc. (Seattle, WA)
Gamehouse (Seattle, WA)
Phunware, Inc. (Santa Ana, CA)
Rogue Pirate Ninja Interactive (Rapid City, SD)

^ The last job there states they worked for 2 years, 8mos, ending in 2008. So nothing exists for this rat king before then on their Linked In. HMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Erubetie (Sep 4, 2017)

panko said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/in/hjohanna/
> 
> Hmm, what's this?
> 
> ...


Can guarantee that this rapist programmed slot machines for GameHouse as late as at least 2013


----------



## repentance (Sep 4, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> do you have some kind of troon clown idiot premonition superpower or was that a lucky guess?



Well that's an interesting nexus.  The PennyLurid Twitter belonged to Natalie Durkin (ex of Laurelai, NekoArc and Fire) and hasn't been active for a couple of years.

Has the Hannah username been reported to FB as a fake account yet?


----------



## panko (Sep 4, 2017)

repentance said:


> Has the Hannah username been reported to FB as a fake account yet?



Yes, senpai.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 4, 2017)

repentance said:


> Well that's an interesting nexus.  The PennyLurid Twitter belonged to Natalie Durkin (ex of Laurelai, NekoArc and Fire) and hasn't been active for a couple of years.
> 
> Has the Hannah username been reported to FB as a fake account yet?



Shit, you're right! I didn't see that, but you are correct.


----------



## repentance (Sep 4, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Shit, you're right! I didn't see that, but you are correct.



It's weird because she publicly accused Laurelai of having raped her in January 2015 (https://archive.md/1DmNf) but those caps seem to be from August 2015.  For some reason, Laurelai didn't have that Twitter account blocked.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 4, 2017)

just observing that he chainposted about 15 angry political posts and then deleted all but one through the course of the evening


----------



## panko (Sep 4, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> just observing that he chainposted about 15 angry political posts and then deleted all but one through the course of the evening



Pretty sure that's cuz they're dumb and didn't realize they didn't turn public posting off.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 4, 2017)

So are we all gonna get doxed and threatened by another rapist who's trying to use the trans and social justice communities as a shield from criticism and mockery?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> So are we all gonna get doxed and threatened by another rapist who's trying to use the trans and social justice communities as a shield from criticism and mockery?


No doubt. They're one-trick ponies in that regard.


----------



## panko (Sep 5, 2017)

Awww, I bet Cheezburger, Inc. is so proud of Johanna for being a rapist. South Dakota School of Mines and Technology too!

Looks like Johnny spent 2001 - 2011 in South Dakota.

We also have that pic of him being compliant in South Dakota. This is backed up from LinkedIn / Alumni newspaper at South Dakota School of Mines and Technology.

My guess is if he had any names before he started getting off to changing his name to another one of Hitler's friends (von Luck, Knipsel, Hartmann), it would be in South Dakota.

Interestingly enough, I doubt Johnny lived in Nebraska when he raped in Nebraska. Or it was the home state of the victim. Or he is from Nebraska. But 2001 - 2011 he was doing stuff in SD.


Edit: Moar info!
http://gewizes.sourceforge.net/johanna/ (http://archive.md/8gwFX)






When I realized from the Alumni newsletter that Johanna 'I raped a deaf girl and laughed' A. Wolf was involved in Crackle's app I dug through a lot of stuff including WikiLeaks documents on Crackle. I was hoping to find Johanna having more phony names but instead I found this cringeworthy portfolio which includes a fun Nazi tank game!

https://sourceforge.net/u/johannavl/profile/ (http://archive.md/5zKvR) - This is another alias of Johanna I popped on, 'Johannavl' which I'm almost entirely sure stands for... Johanna Von Luck!





PROJECT PANZER KORPS!! 

https://sourceforge.net/projects/korps/ (http://archive.md/Tciba)- This is Johanna's autistic Master's program project on tanks and nazi shit. As we pieced together earlier, all of Johanna's fake names suspiciously come from nazi names! Yay freak nazi incel rapist tranny time!


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 5, 2017)

panko said:


> Awww, I bet Cheezburger, Inc. is so proud of Johanna for being a rapist. South Dakota School of Mines and Technology too!



I can has convicted rapist.


----------



## MangoStickyRice (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi y'all. Long time lurker first time poster. I tried joining TDU (yikes at that name) but the admin decided I was alt right and "not really part of the community". He hadn't even looked at my Facebook profile. 

He wanted to add me to inspect my profile to make sure it was right-think for a tranny, told him that I don't really add people I don't know, that's an invasion of privacy, and he blocked me. Jig's up I guess.


----------



## panko (Sep 5, 2017)

See: Panzer Korps

I find it super lolworthy that John McRapey Deaf Girl Wolf likes to call people out as "nazi's" regularly... despite making his final project an AUTISM TIER nazi tank simulator and repeatedly choosing fake names of Nazis to name themselves.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 5, 2017)

Nutsrice said:


> Hi y'all. Long time lurker first time poster. I tried joining TDU (yikes at that name) but the admin decided I was alt right and "not really part of the community". He hadn't even looked at my Facebook profile.
> 
> He wanted to add me to inspect my profile to make sure it was right-think for a tranny, told him that I don't really add people I don't know, that's an invasion of privacy, and he blocked me. Jig's up I guess.



Yeah, you're gonna be labeled alt-right and a traitor by people like Wolf just for posting here. It makes them feel superior and like they're "fighting evil people". Because there's nothing more reviled than a Nazi.



panko said:


> I find it super lolworthy that John McRapey Deaf Girl Wolf likes to call people out as "nazi's" regularly... despite making his final project an AUTISM TIER nazi tank simulator and repeatedly choosing fake names of Nazis to name themselves.



Methinks the Rat doth protest to much when it comes to the subject of Nazism.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 5, 2017)

panko said:


> View attachment 274524
> See: Panzer Korps
> 
> I find it super lolworthy that John McRapey Deaf Girl Wolf likes to call people out as "nazi's" regularly... despite making his final project an AUTISM TIER nazi tank simulator and repeatedly choosing fake names of Nazis to name themselves.



how are you surprised? he calls victims rapists.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Sep 5, 2017)

Wouldnt these employers do background checks?


----------



## panko (Sep 5, 2017)

DragoonSierra said:


> Wouldnt these employers do background checks?



The charges ended up being misdemeanor and just under a felony. Depending on the employer, they're not going to care about that level.

The charges are also buried in archives and the name changes help obfuscate. If Tumblr / Kiwifarms / other sites hadn't drawn attention to this person, it's likely no one would have known, imo.

Maybe they're expunged. Or the court agreed to keep it out of public record. Sometimes different states have different timelines on when things stop showing up in your background check & if you can still use it to deny employment.

I'm not a lawyer. But yeah.. this rat king spent $25k of daddy's money to bury this shit deep.

Question of the year: Was it Jonathan or Jonathan's Daddy's idea to turn into a woman. I can just imagine that conversation with legal counsel, "Well... um... you could become a woman."


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 5, 2017)

there is no way that would be expunged.

we know it ended in a conviction right?

he could have taken a plea deal involving a non-conviction agreement that would have shown as a conviction until X time not offending and Y conditions are met, after which it would become a non-conviction and fall under the 7 year rule in FCRA making it illegal for a CRA to report to an employer.

or he could be someone who lawyers up when he goes to an interview. it could be getting reported to employers but not fall under eeeoc guidelines of being relevant to their job position, which would put employers at risk of a title vii case, so they'd probably just hire him and deal with it or find a reason to fire him that falls under at-will employment instead.

washington has no state laws that would apply ontop of federal ones i'm aware of, however other places he lived may have.

regardless, there's nothing stopping you from reporting it and all of his name changes to a couple of the bigger CRA's. they all share databases and after a while if the info's missing it'll get into all of them. there are no laws stopping a private citizen from reporting his rape to CRA's or his employer, only laws about what CRA's can fairly disclose. likewise employers are allowed to use the rape against him in employment decisions whether or not it ended in a conviction and has passed 7 year rule, if they find out about it in an internal investigation.

one of three possibilities is happening; the info is either obfuscated or lost and not being reported to employers, or CRA's have it and its illegal to disclose, or employers are hiring him knowing about the rape.

now that this thread has been posted the only possible situation in the future is an employer hiring him knowing of the rape until he changes identity again. probably something that should be kept in mind by future employers of convicted rapist hannah knipsel hannah hartmann jonothan adrian wolf johannavl johanna adrian wolf johanna von luck who don't want their public image tarnished by knowingly hiring a convicted troon clown rapist.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Sep 5, 2017)

This should FOREVER be on someones record no matter if they change their name or troon out.

It's not like he shoplifted something from Walmart.

He raped a deaf person.
A person that due to their disability may have not even been able to cry for help or call for help if they didn't have the proper phone.

He then went on to blame the victim.

His behavior has all the signs of a predator (this wasn't his first time).
Another Kiwi said that this was probably just the first time he was caught and I absolutely believe that.

That should follow him around for life!

Trannies love to reeeee about not being treated equally and that people think there is something wrong with them.

Until they start calling these people (and the people standing up for them) out and ostracize these people... people are going to continue not to give a damn about trannies, their rights and acceptance.

And I have mentioned in the melted festering trash bags thread... this case is NOTHING new, a violent man hiding behind the tranny label.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2017)

panko said:


> Awww, I bet Cheezburger, Inc. is so proud of Johanna for being a rapist. South Dakota School of Mines and Technology too!



Jesus, and I thought the rape would be the worst thing this piece of shit ever did.



panko said:


> I'm not a lawyer. But yeah.. this rat king spent $25k of daddy's money to bury this shit deep.



And we paid nothing to dig it the fuck back up again.

Suck it troon!



Dorsia.Reservation said:


> And I have mentioned in the melted festering trash bags thread... this case is NOTHING new, a violent man hiding behind the tranny label.



As terrible as someone like Greta is, it's at least comprehensible male behavior to threaten violence against someone who actually pisses you off, and we kind of really went out of our way to piss that dude off.

Raping a disabled person is on a whole new level of horrible subhuman piece of shit.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 5, 2017)

He's the reigning king of DARVO -- "Deny, Attack, and Reverse Victim and Offender."  Common tactic of sexual abusers, and if they're doing it, it's an indication they're not rehabilitated or done offending.


----------



## ChineseDentist (Sep 5, 2017)

panko said:


> Interestingly enough, I doubt Johnny lived in Nebraska when he raped in Nebraska. Or it was the home state of the victim. Or he is from Nebraska. But 2001 - 2011 he was doing stuff in SD.



McCook is the county seat of Red Willow, Nebraska, the county where this guy was tried and convicted. I did some searches through the local paper, the McCook Gazette; they have archives both on their site and via the old google newspaper archives. Unfortunately nothing matching his name came up, in spite of other articles covering recent local convictions which makes me think he wasn't a local.

Most of what I could find points to a Wyoming upbringing; that's certainly where his parents reside.


----------



## Erubetie (Sep 5, 2017)

Is there any way to check for surgery records? Rumor has it he's had his nuts lopped off.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 5, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> Is there any way to check for surgery records? Rumor has it he's had his nuts lopped off.



Under HIPPA in the US, not really...


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks like he locked down his FB page.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 5, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Looks like he locked down his FB page.
> 
> View attachment 275049



Going into DFE mode. @Erubetie, bae... make sure your friends know about this sicko. Same to you, @lil thotty.

I'm not one for pozloading my neghole. But this turd needs to be locked in a permanent toilet.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 5, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Looks like he locked down his FB page.
> 
> View attachment 275049


Is he the one on the right in that photo? If so, he passes even worse than Laureliar.


----------



## MG 620 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this individual to our attention, Kiwi Agent Terra Jones!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 6, 2017)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Thanks for bringing this individual to our attention, Kiwi Agent Terra Jones!



Terra is one of our best. She's an expert at blending in and pretending to be a lolcow in order to gain intel on fresh, new lolcows. What a beautiful technique.


----------



## MangoStickyRice (Sep 6, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Is he the one on the right in that photo? If so, he passes even worse than Laureliar.



Yeah, the pattern with rapist/sexual predator trannies seems to be that they always start hrt wayyyyyyy too late to have a chance at passing. 

Probably why there's this GOP narrative of "men in dresses" attacking girls in public restrooms.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 6, 2017)

More crossover/drama


 
Thanks for the new info about Hannah being a shitty person, Kiwi field agent Brianna Fox.


----------



## repentance (Sep 6, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> More crossover/drama
> View attachment 275094
> Thanks for the new info about Hannah being a shitty person, Kiwi field agent Brianna Fox.



Hannah accusing specific people of doxing her suggests those people *knew* about her past and didn't give a shit until she was mean to them.


----------



## Hanamura (Sep 6, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> More crossover/drama
> View attachment 275094
> Thanks for the new info about Hannah being a shitty person, Kiwi field agent Brianna Fox.


"I'm willing to forgive this rapist if she lets me look at tranny nudes!!!" Never change, loony troons, never change.


----------



## kirakira (Sep 6, 2017)

when you're mad at a rapist of disabled women not because they're a rapist of disabled women, but because they banned you from looking at nudes of other ugly sex pests

lmao you couldn't make this shit up


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 6, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage, we should re designate Terra as a Kiwi Field Agent. Don't you think?


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 6, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Terra is one of our best. She's an expert at blending in and pretending to be a lolcow in order to gain intel on fresh, new lolcows. What a beautiful technique.



>implying Dickard is good at anything
actually panko found Katie Charm, linked him to me, and I posted about Charm in Dickard's other off site thread. about an hour or two later Dickard tweeted about Charm because of course he f5's his own threads, drawing your guys' attention to him. basically all Dickard is good at is fucking up as per usual.


----------



## MG 620 (Sep 6, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Terra is one of our best. She's an expert at blending in and pretending to be a lolcow in order to gain intel on fresh, new lolcows. What a beautiful technique.



She should tone it down a notch. It has to be somewhat believable.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 6, 2017)

it's even funnier to think that his passive aggressive virtue signal tweet he wrote instead of having the balls to reply directly to me backfired so hard. katie charm is an amazing cow. i didn't know the rabbit hole went deep enough for a thread on that one; thanks Dickard!

this one's great too, thanks Rich!


----------



## CatParty (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## panko (Sep 11, 2017)

I approve how the crossovers are developing!

I like reading how they are trying to get around being angry Johnathan is a rapist.

Like they want to SJW REEEEEEEEE but they're conflicted if that's oppression and not being open minded towards pedophilia and rape.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 11, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 278161
> 
> View attachment 278163
> View attachment 278162



The stunning and brave Miss Geneva "Fuck that bitch, If I ever see her in real life I'm knocking that cunt out cold." Trice!


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 11, 2017)

Lol, Laurelai's calling him out for rape. That's like the pot accusing the kettle of sexual assault.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 11, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Lol, Laurelai's calling him out for rape. That's like the pot accusing the kettle of sexual assault.



The best Laurelai has on Johnny is that Laurelai never chose names based on major Nazi figures while claiming to hate the nazis.


----------



## Positron (Sep 14, 2017)

Dicky's cover is blown:


----------



## ln18 (Sep 14, 2017)

Never change rat king.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## kirakira (Sep 14, 2017)

jonathan sure sounds absolutely livid that his rapist cover identity and grooming group are being exposed

clearly the words of an innocent man who hasn't used the group to offend again


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 14, 2017)

Dear god, that "hot allostatic load" article is the most insane powerleveling screed I've ever seen.  Who the fuck is the author, because that is some embarrassing shit.



> *Even if I drink multiple cups of water before bed I wake up with severe dehydration*. An interesting side effect of being a trans fem on hormones is that spironolactone (an  antiandrogen) is a diuretic, so the dehydrating effects of stress are added to the dehydration of my gender, tipping it over to agonizing extremes, the unspoken tax of pursuing both gender and a career. The amount of water in my body is political.
> 
> I wake up feeling burnt. Damaged. Corroded. I crawl up from an insane, nauseating, unreal pit and slowly come back to the world. I have *constant headaches*.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, what could possibly be the reason for all of these "PTSD" symptoms?

It is truly a medical mystery!



> I often have the overwhelming physical sensation of having a dead person in my life, someone as close as an identical twin. The sensation is of me being the only one still alive after a terrible accident, lingering like an unshriven thing. The inability to share stigma is even worse than the original act of violation. The greater part of a wound is its inability to heal.



I wonder why this would happen in a community obsessed with "deadnaming" and "starting a new life as the person I really am" and "that person I was before wasn't me."



> they call trans fems things that are harder to respond to. Rapist, pedophile, male conditioning, etc. They call us things so bad that even denying them is destructive. Who wants to stand up in public and say they aren’t those things? Who has the privilege to not get called those things in the first place?
> 
> When I look at a cis woman these days, the first thing I think is, I bet no one ever casually called her a rapist.



Jealous of women because they're not described as rapists. That's a classy MRA move.  The entire screed is about 50% "feel bad for me, I'm so crazy" and 50% "don't believe anyone who tells you I (or any other trans person) is a rapist, ok?  If you do, you're reinforcing terrible social structures, so just ignore anything you see said about me."

Oh, cool, they already have a lolcow thread.  Unsurprisingly, the kind of person who'd spend a few thousand words saying "don't judge anyone even if you hear horrible things about them, I bet you never hear that _cis_ women are rapists so you shouldn't accuse trans women of that."

I feel bad for Alice Sheldon, AKA James Tiptree, a scifi author who wrote about the horror of rape from a male pen name to avoid getting her stories trashed.  She died and a fellowship sprung up in her name for women who were writing scifi exploring gender issues.  This "Porpentine" dude, a known rapist and abuser, was the recipient of this fellowship in 2016 so he could make games about his fetishes and torturing people.  Now he gets to choose the next several recipients of the fellowship. What a world.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Sep 14, 2017)

Positron said:


> Dicky's cover is blown:
> View attachment 279774
> 
> View attachment 279775
> ...




This faggot really doesn't get it, does he!? 
His repeated ass kissing and at begging at Hannah's feet made us curious about "her" and it didn't take long at all to see that Richy was once again surrounding himself with some lovely people. 
This time it's a rapist of the disabled. 

This is the hill Rich wants to die on. 
 Getting in the good graces of a rapist. 

@Buffalo Bill DRINK the bleach, I'm buying!


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 14, 2017)

Hannah is really a snake in the grass.  So is Dickard, but we all know Jon is the one lying this time.  He certainly led us to this scumbag, but not on purpose for a change.  It doesn't help Dickard that anyone going back to the early parts of the thread will note he only had a thread here in the first place because he showed up to dish dirt on another troon.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Hannah is really a snake in the grass.  So is Dickard, but we all know Jon is the one lying this time.  He certainly led us to this scumbag, but not on purpose for a change.  It doesn't help Dickard that anyone going back to the early parts of the thread will note he only had a thread here in the first place because he showed up to dish dirt on another troon.



yeah instead of actually bettering his community of friends by outing a sexual predator, he'd rather suck it's dick


----------



## panko (Sep 14, 2017)

Did anyone actually come here to say anything in this thread because Brianna or someone else told you to? Lol.
Did anyone actually come here with information that was given by direct source of these people Hannah/Jonathan is raging on?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but haven't we been following TDU for some time? An admin of TDU is going to be someone of interest, as once you find one rat king usually they're connected to others.



Spoiler











You know us, Kiwi Farms, that *really* Alt right forum. So alt right that we're 70% trannies. The tranny alt right!

These people are so autistically up their own assholes that no one has stopped to be like: "Oh fuck, Hannah is a rapist... of a disabled person... holy shit that's fucked up!" They're so autistically up their own assholes about SJWsplaining why some terribly societally victimized individual should be known for crimes they committed (especially one this heinous.)

And I don't even think they're considering, or would like to consider, that some people legitimately use becoming a troon as a con-man type evasion tactic. They don't even want to fucking believe this is a real thing.

I just don't get it. Not all these troons are dumb people. Some of them are educated and obviously spend a lot of time doing mental gymnastics to be publicly PC enough to not get ostracized or banned from the communities they inhabit.

One theory I'm thinking is that they're actually justifying this as: Jonathan was a different person than new tranny Hannah. That's the only mental gymnastic I can fucking understand that would stop these troons from being like "Wait a minute, THIS PERSON IS A RAPIST OF A DISABLED PERSON!!!!!"


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 14, 2017)

"Listen and believe (rapists)."


----------



## panko (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't think HannahJohnny even thinks they raped someone.
Based on the chat logs, kinda sounds like he just thinks you can rape someone and pay it off, but it sucks cuz it's a LOT OF MONEY, huh.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 15, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> I feel bad for Alice Sheldon, AKA James Tiptree, a scifi author who wrote about the horror of rape from a male pen name to avoid getting her stories trashed. She died and a fellowship sprung up in her name for women who were writing scifi exploring gender issues. This "Porpentine" dude, a known rapist and abuser, was the recipient of this fellowship in 2016 so he could make games about his fetishes and torturing people. Now he gets to choose the next several recipients of the fellowship. What a world.


Doesn't Porpentine have his own thread?


----------



## repentance (Sep 15, 2017)

"poaching members"

How dare people consider belonging to more than one FB group or start one which better suits their needs.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 15, 2017)

repentance said:


> "poaching members"
> 
> How dare people consider belonging to more than one FB group or start one which better suits their needs.



If they're in another group without Hannah he can't spy on their every movement and they could be hiding super secret alt-right troll plans in the other group exposing him as a sex offender.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 18, 2017)

If you won't see me as sexually attractive, kys thx bye


----------



## Erubetie (Sep 18, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 282209


Pop out a baby, and then we'll talk.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 18, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 282209



Fucking narcissistic asshole.
_If u don't fuck trans women u should diiiieeeee reeeeeee!
_
Also he just told 99% of the world they should drink bleach.
Troons are soooo sane and innocent.


----------



## panko (Sep 18, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> If you won't see me as sexually attractive, kys thx bye



I read it more as "If you don't absolve me of being a rapist of a disabled person now that I've trooned out, then kill yourself."

I wonder how FB feels about that ~credible threat of violence~ there.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 18, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 282209



Fuck off rapist.  Drink Drano.


----------



## SwattedKat (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice find @Buffalo Bill!

We can always count on you to point out a lolcow fit to burst.


----------



## Positron (Sep 18, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 282209



Because I'm _dying_ to be friends with a man who raped a deaf woman.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 20, 2017)

Positron said:


> Because I'm _dying_ to be friends with a man who raped a deaf woman.



Hell, not even fucking LAURELAI wants to be friends with this fucko. And she's exactly the same kind of abuser of the vulnerable.


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 26, 2017)

Nobody to my knowledge has been supplied any information from Dickard at all, Hannah brought this upon himself by banning a known twitter crybaby with a massive kiwi cult following from his group.

I just got a strike for credible violent threats against Hannah's account. This SHOULD give him a pretty long post block (3dy to 1 week) but facebook has a tendency to only remove posts with no penalty from people who are loudly politically left, pride avatar types, and leftist activists. I suspect he did not receive a post block, but the strike will extend future post blocks and could eventually add up to a disabled profile. 

keep reporting Hannah's profile for "not going by a name they use everyday" and "fake profile" until we get strikes on it. If you get a strike for fake name on Hannah, PLEASE PLEASE message me immediately (i'm in the discord as Quasar) because I may be able to get confirmation of his current legal name from it. I have reason to believe he may have changed his name since that last name change form.

This thread isn't really about laughing at a loser troon. None of this shit is funny. He's using social media to groom victims for sexual abuse and if my suspicions are right, this may extend as far as children (no evidence on Hannah himself being a pedo yet, but his facebook group allows open pedophiles and wasn't checking ages until we made this thread) He's more or less showing every sign of a narcissism driven pedophile and i think it's only a matter of time until someone comes here with prof. tell me right away if i get too into troll plans territory. i don't think its trolling to deplatform a rapist who is publicly displaying every possible sign that he's continuing to offend & running a social media group of vulnerable people. 

one last thing to ask everyone, start using his other pseudonyms in this thread, some of them aren't SEO'ing to the top of the google right now. if we keep his old names at the top of google, we up the chances of someone from his past finding the thread and sharing with us!


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> keep reporting Hannah's profile for "not going by a name they use everyday" and "fake profile" until we get strikes on it. If you get a strike for fake name on Hannah, PLEASE PLEASE message me because I may be able to get confirmation of his current legal name from it.



Unless he legally changed it again, it's probably still the same as it is in this official name change.

http://www.fpiw.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/NameChangeOrder.pdf





Johanna Adrianna Wolf.

Just while I'm at it, I did a little more digging.  Probably someone has already found this before, but since it isn't in this thread yet.

This picture.



 

And these details, though the accuracy is somewhat questionable.



> *Illinois Sexual Predator (State of Illinois) Booking Details*
> Offender Search: Offender Details
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what Illinois would have to do with this.  Looks like a spammy site scraped by some bot.  I can't find anything on the guy in Illinois.

The picture is pretty obviously him, though.

https://bailbondcity.com/illinois/ilsex-inmate-WOLF/1617739
Archive:  https://archive.fo/jctAV


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Unless he legally changed it again, it's probably still the same as it is in this official name change.
> 
> http://www.fpiw.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/NameChangeOrder.pdf
> 
> ...



edit: i know about the name change, i'm trying to find any kind of record he's actually living by that name on paper in Washington.

I've been going through all my usual tricks and venues to confirming a legal name in WA and i'm still having trouble with it. Ever since WA DOC couldn't find anyone by the name in the state, I've been digging to confirm or deny it.  I've found zero evidence a name "Johanna Adrianna Wolf" lives here, but it's beyond confirmed that he does live in Seattle, WA proper. address appears to be correct; I think I even know who his roommate is, but I need more confirmation to treat it as fact. probably won't post roommie; doesn't seem like much of a lolcow beyond having some bad furry art. 
there's a lot of fuckery that could be going on with changed names so he could still be using that name, but i have a sneaking suspicion he might be operating under an older identity IRL.
Major possibility is that he name changed, but lives under stolen /dead  identities. They're easy enough to get in the PNW troon community because half of those fools are avoiding crippling debt; who's to say he wouldn't do the same to dodge rape changes? He's made posts indicating he may be in debt too. He always complains about the cost of hiding his rape.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> I've been going through all my usual tricks and venues to confirming a legal name in WA and i'm still having trouble with it. Ever since WA DOC couldn't find anyone by the name in the state, I've been digging to confirm or deny it.  I've found zero evidence a name "Johanna Adrianna Wolf" lives here, but it's beyond confirmed that he does live in Seattle, WA proper. I think I even know who his roommate is, but I need more confirmation to post that.
> there's a lot of fuckery that could be going on with changed names so he could still be using that name, but i have a sneaking suspicion he might be operating under an older identity IRL.
> Major possibility is that he name changed, but lives under stolen /dead  identities. They're easy enough to get in the PNW troon community because half of those fools are avoiding crippling debt; who's to say he wouldn't do the same to dodge rape changes? He's made posts indicating he may be in debt too. He always complains about the cost of hiding his rape.



Also this spammy site has a mildly interesting and potentially completely inaccurate list of previous residences, although it's consistent with some of what we knew.

https://voterrecords.com/voter/43995724/johanna-wolf



> *Overview of Johanna Adrianna Wolf*
> *Lives in:  *Seattle, Washington
> *Phone:  *View phone number
> *Age:  *34
> ...



But the list of past locations and (possible) relatives is mildly interesting.



> Seattle, WA
> Orange, CA
> Rapid City, SD
> Pine Haven, WY
> ...


----------



## lil thotty (Sep 26, 2017)

I found that too, I should have said, "I can't find any written records he's using that name still, since around 2012-14 when he moved here"
after a while it just ghosts.


----------



## panko (Sep 27, 2017)

Found a Soundcloud for Hannah Knipsel under the name HannaKisses.
Link: https://soundcloud.com/johannavonluck

Nothing found really showing that they ever used that alias anywhere else, but it is a alias.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Oct 2, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 289520



Yeah, lesbians don't like to touch penis because they are LESBIANS!



Got to love how this rapist is still angry at women because they want nothing to do with him.
Actually it's pretty fucking scary because we know what he does when women say no to him.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 2, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 289520


I wish I could rate a Facebook post Optimistic.


----------



## Cripple (Oct 2, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 289520



Most would call this rape, Jonathan. You're going to rape all those poor girls as it doesn't seem like you're going to ask before you hop on their dick.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 2, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 289520



Troon man rapist wants to stay away from women? Good.

It's also great that he gets rid of his penis. Nothing of value is lost.


----------



## saltnpepe (Oct 2, 2017)

TERFs are starting to call these people trancels. You know what, I don't disagree. This is some Marjan ass shit.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Oct 2, 2017)

I'll bet there's a very high chance he re-offends.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Oct 2, 2017)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> I'll bet there's a very high chance he re-offends.



As another Kiwi said, when he raped the deaf girl, it probably was the first time he got caught.
How he talks, thinks money will solve his legal issues and blames the victim... there is no way in hell he isn't a multiple offender.


----------



## saltnpepe (Oct 2, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> As another Kiwi said, when he raped the deaf girl, it probably was the first time he got caught.
> How he talks, thinks money will solve his legal issues and blames the victim... there is no way in hell he isn't a multiple offender.


This. He's really careful too, the choice of disabled victims suggests planning and deliberate predation. Homeboy's a serial one.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 2, 2017)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> As another Kiwi said, when he raped the deaf girl, it probably was the first time he got caught.
> How he talks, thinks money will solve his legal issues and blames the victim... there is no way in hell he isn't a multiple offender.



He's pretty obviously trooning out just to get away with future crimes, too.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 2, 2017)

saltnpepe said:


> This. He's really careful too, the choice of disabled victims suggests planning and deliberate predation. Homeboy's a serial one.


Yeah, I'd lay money on his having offended since the deaf woman, he simply got better at covering his tracks.


----------



## Frenda (Oct 2, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 289520


referring to being able to sleep with women as “having access to them” is like, number 2 or 3 on the list of most obvious signs you’re dealing with someone who is currently in possession of roofies.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 6, 2017)

Guess what?  Jonathan has re-combined his names yet again.

He now goes by "Johanna Hartmann" and is working as an SDE at Amazon in Seattle.

You can run from your past, Johnny, but you can't hide.  Not from the Farms.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 6, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Guess what?  Jonathan has re-combined his names yet again.
> 
> He now goes by "Johanna Hartmann" and is working as an SDE at Amazon in Seattle.
> 
> You can run from your past, Johnny, but you can't hide.  Not from the Farms.


Seriously, at this point, the FBI should just put the Farms on retainer and use it to track down terrorists and criminals. I mean, someone here probably knows where Jimmy Hoffa's body is buried.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 6, 2017)

I wonder whether Amazon knows it's hired a convicted rapist or if changing his name that many times has made it tough to get a good background check.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Oct 6, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> I wonder whether Amazon knows it's hired a convicted rapist or if changing his name that many times has made it tough to get a good background check.


I don't think he's legally changing it as much as he changes it on social media.  Otherwise, Amazon would really come down on him for seemingly changing his name every month.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Oct 6, 2017)

DrJonesHat said:


> Seriously, at this point, the FBI should just put the Farms on retainer and use it to track down terrorists and criminals. I mean, someone here probably knows where Jimmy Hoffa's body is buried.



Shh! It's under Patti's doghouse!


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 6, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> I don't think he's legally changing it as much as he changes it on social media.  Otherwise, Amazon would really come down on him for seemingly changing his name every month.



Amazon is so pro-LGBTQABCDEFG that it would probably celebrate every name change.  The way this dude gravitates around the two specific names Johanna and Hannah makes me think it was a previous victim's name/ex's name.  There's a history of predatory MTFs who take on the name of the ex they love/hate most.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 6, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> Amazon is so pro-LGBTQABCDEFG that it would probably celebrate every name change.  The way this dude gravitates around the two specific names Johanna and Hannah makes me think it was a previous victim's name/ex's name.  There's a history of predatory MTFs who take on the name of the ex they love/hate most.


Nah, he got Johanna from Jonathan and Hannah from Johanna.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Oct 6, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> I wonder whether Amazon knows it's hired a convicted rapist or if changing his name that many times has made it tough to get a good background check.




I've said this before... if you rape someone, especially what this POS did to a disabled person, it should follow you for life.
No amount of money, name change or trooning out should be able to expunge it from your record.

He is doing any and everything to evade his past while still talking/acting like a predator.
This guy is dangerous.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 6, 2017)

You can always email him at johahart@amazon.com.  If you'd like to drop a dime on his conduct to the Alexa team he works on, his boss is John Nelson (nlsonjn@amazon.com), and John's boss is Sarah Capelener (caplener@amazon.com).  I don't think they'd want the three female coworkers on his team to lodge a hostile workplace environment suit against them if it turned out this _known sex offender_ was ever inappropriate toward the other members of his team.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 12, 2017)

some trans club kicked out a bunch of trenders and decided to become "truscum" only  and hannah decided to pounce on fresh meat


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Oct 12, 2017)

CatParty said:


> some trans club kicked out a bunch of trenders and decided to become "truscum" only  and hannah decided to pounce on fresh meat
> 
> View attachment 295474
> View attachment 295475
> ...




But you ARE awful!
There is no hiding and denying that, no matter how hard you try and no matter how many times you change your name.

And YOU are one of the reasons the people have issues with the trans community and it will continue until you and the many others like you are held accountable for your crimes, no longer able to hide behind the tranny label and told to fuck off!


----------



## HickoryDickory (Oct 12, 2017)

Uses truscum as a slur. That also weeds them out pretty quick.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Francis York Morgan (Oct 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 299249


Not a fetishist.  Nope.  No siree.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Oct 19, 2017)

He's using social media to seek out new victims.  "Gangbang" = "gang rape" as far as this guy's concerned.  Whoever the unlucky person is who gets made the victim will be outvoted by the troons saying they dindu nuffin.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 19, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> He's using social media to seek out new victims.  "Gangbang" = "gang rape" as far as this guy's concerned.  Whoever the unlucky person is who gets made the victim will be outvoted by the troons saying they dindu nuffin.


Not if he rapes more than one of them.


----------



## AlphabetScrambler (Nov 27, 2017)

https://fetlife.com/users/1787715


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 27, 2017)

AlphabetScrambler said:


> https://fetlife.com/users/1787715



give us caps and an archive link, because to access that you need an account


----------



## Erubetie (Nov 29, 2017)

His cat.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Nov 29, 2017)

Save the cat!


----------



## lil thotty (Dec 21, 2017)

edit: nope not hannah, mixed up hannahcows


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 21, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> i think this might be him



Reeks of autism


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 21, 2017)

The last item is telling. "Right and wrong are just opinions man, having an objective moral standard is oppressive!" So, if I categorically state that raping people, particularly disabled people, is 100% wrong always, I can't date her(him)? My world is shattered. Whatever shall I do?



Sinners Sandwich said:


> Save the cat!


The cat looks terrified.


----------



## lil thotty (Dec 23, 2017)

whoops that last post wasn't hannah so i redacted it. mixed up hannahcows.


----------

